# arcuate uterus and twins



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry but I'm still geting used to where to post things.

I have an arcuate uterus which is very minor.  Its a slight dip at the top.  The IVF clinic recommended putting just one embie back (if we get that far) because I'm at higher risk of preterm labour or miscarriage.

Did anyone else have anything like this and get two put back and successfully carry twins.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post

Mel


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm not currently having IVF but I do have a bicornuate uterus (kinda heart-shaped). I've had corrective surgery on it so it's not as heartshaped as it was. I also had/have uterine adhesions due to it.
I have had 2 early mc's this year which were a combination of the adhesions, polyps & a blood clotting disorder. However, I had the adhesions (& polyps) removed again back in April so our consultant is positive that I'll be able to sustain a pregnancy. I've been told that a bicornuate uterus can sometimes cause miscarriage & pre-term but I'm on clomid (to boost as ovulate naturally) & each cycle I've released 2 eggs & consultant says we've high chance of twins & says I'll be fine, even with funny shaped womb. I think he is going to monitor closely though.

Sorry, don't think I've really helped have I 

Wishing you loads of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks and good luck

Arcuate aren't as severe as bicoranate (sorry spelt wrong).  They don't require surgery or anything.

Mel x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh right....then if what I have is more severe & am being told all will be fine then surely what you have (arcuate uterus) will be ok too


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I sure hope so!  Thanks chick


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Natasha 
I'm just wondering if you had a resection of septum operation for your bicornuate uterus?  I've just had this following a m/c at 6 weeks after 1st IVF.  I've had the AF from hell 5 weeks ago which consultant thinks might be a good thing as uterus may now be bigger.  But I've had nothing since.  Did your cycle take a while to regulate again after surgery? I'm getting really fed up waiting for AF to show right now as I can't do anything about re-starting 2nd cycle till she shows up.  TIA

Shamrock63


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Shamrock

Yes, I've had surgery on the septum twice...consultant cut it back as far as he could but said he couldn't cut it completely away as it could weaken the womb muscle wall. I've since had 2 operations to remove uterine adhesions as these were causing problems...unfortunately the more surgery on the septum & the subsequent adhesions, the more adhesions are caused...a real catch 22 to be honest !

I've had 4 hysteroscopies (including the treatment for the septum), as well as 4 laparoscopies (for endo) & after all them my periods didn't settle back down again for a few months.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

